

Market research for startups with limited resources - patd
http://blog.sourcefully.com/market-research-for-startups-with-limited-res

======
patd
This is my first blog post ever, so I welcome any kind of criticism about it
(length, tone, subject, ...)

~~~
chmike
Since I'm French, I can't say much on the English writing. Though I found it
very clear and easily readable. I'm very interested in this topic because I'm
in the process of trying to evaluate my business project and, of course, I
have no money.

I liked your two step approach that consisted in a first tour with simple
interviews and a second tour with questionnaire to objectify the collected
data.

A recent post on Hacker News has pointed out the crucial importance of the
business validation to evaluate the right company valuation which it self
determines if the investing is an attractive deal or too risky.

Business validation is a topic that is not well covered in startup
informations available on the web.

